# Xenophobia: South African President To Foreigners, "If You Want to Leave, We'll Help You Leave"



## Vunderkind (Apr 19, 2015)

President Jacob Zuma has however noted that his country is not driving foreigners away. 

The president of South Africa said "as government, we’re not saying to you go away. It is not every South African who is saying go away. It is a very small number of people who say so. 

“We are firstly going to stop the violence then allow them to stay here. Even those who want to go home, they must know that when we have stopped the violence they are welcome to come back."

He added that his government was ready to help repatriate foreigners who want to return to their home countries.


----------

